# Lib Tech Bio Beans wax??????



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

Anyone ever used this stuff? My wife bought some the other day at Snocon. She is an eco crazy person (hippies LOL) When she got home she was super excited to show me "wax that doesn't hurt the environment". I never knew that wax was a danger to the planet .


Any way, this stuff kinda smells like ass when you melt it. It scrapes off weird (in tiny little flakes). It just doesn't seem like regular wax at all. Also after riding for about a half a day on this wax job, it seemed to make the bottom of my board feel like someone rubbed syrup on it.



I looked for reviews of the shit online but didn't find any.


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeah dude, I didn't feel like I had the speed that I wanted at all. I am going to have her take it back to Snocon. They have an awesome return policy.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I use Bluebird Soy wax. Eco friendly and it works. I have never noticed somebody sliding easier then. It is a bitch to scrap and buff since it stays kind of sticky. I've never tried normal waxes but will once I get around to ordering some Hertel Hotsauce.


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

Well, I haven't tried it yet so I can't say how it is, but my local mountain uses Green Wax. I plan on buying some when I use up my current supply of Whacks Wax. Whacks Wax seems to work fine for me, but I thought I might give Green Wax a shot to support a local company and hopefully be a bit more environmentally friendly.


----------



## trickten (Dec 11, 2007)

I've tried One Ball Jay's soy was. Not my favorite. Hard to come off and didn't last very long. I'll stick to the Hydrocarbon.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Those soy waxes suck. Don't bother.


----------

